# Lucky day



## Skygod1 (May 16, 2015)

I had an unlucky time with my first attempt keeping bees last year. At first it seemed like things were going real good. Then at the end of the summer my bees just disappeared. I'm still not sure why. Not being a quitter I ordered another package and I'm going to give it another shot this year. 
So I'm expecting them to arrive tomorrow sometime and I'm thinking I should get things ready for them. I make a gallon of syrup and check the boxes to make sure there's no unwelcome critters in residence. I had set the hive up a week ago and I pop off the top box to clean things up and I'm met with a reception committee of new bees! It looks like they just started to move in, there were only about a dozen of them. So I put the boxes back together and give them their privacy. So I'm watching things all morning and they seem to be coming in a little at a time, no big swarm. Lots of activity at the entrance, I plan on just watching for a couple days to see how it goes for them. 
Fortunately I built a second hive last year and I'm going to put the new package in that one. Now here's where I need some advice. How far apart should I have the hives? Will there be any issues with installing a new package and the the wild bees making their home in the old hive? Should I start feeding the wild bees?


----------



## Jake Owens (May 10, 2016)

When starting out, it is best to have multiple hive. This allows for greater learning opportunities and increase your success rate, going iron winter.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

The issue could be they're robbing out leftover stores and will continue even if a new package is installed. I nstall the package with a robber screen on.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I agree with slow drone. bees do not move in a few at a time. The whole swarm moves in. if there is any honey at all in the hive bees will find it and rob it out. that is not to say they will not log the location and revisit occasionally to see if there are more stores available. and maybe use it later and a new hive location. But if the hive does not have the whole shooting match then it is being cleaned out. The new package will have nothing to rob, nor defend. If you choose to install into that hive a robber screen as slow drone stated would not be a bad Idea.


----------



## Skygod1 (May 16, 2015)

I would have thought the same thing, that they're robbing. But what's curious is that there is nothing to take. There's no comb just empty boxes with the bars. They're still in there after a couple days so far


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Those may be scout bees, looking for a new homesite. If you have other boxes for your new ones, you might get a wild swarm too.


----------

